
Ask HN: How to Sell a Side Project? - sellingwebsite
Hello HN! Writing from a Throwaway account.<p>I have an unreleased side project that I want to sell. It is in Amazon affiliates space which targets a niche audience (HN users, to be precise). I was working on it for quite some time but never got around to launching it. Since I&#x27;m working on my SAAS right now, I don&#x27;t really want to spend time on it.<p>Tech stack is Python&#x2F;Flask&#x2F;SQLite with vanilla HTML&#x2F;CSS on the frontend. It is not resource heavy, and will easily run on a cheapest VPS instance. You could also deploy it to Heroku but it will cost a bit more ($7 for a hobby dyno and $9 for a hobby Postgres database). The codebase is ready to be deployed straight away.<p>I think this project has potential to gross low-to-mid 4 figures (in USD) for its entire existence.<p>How do I go about selling it? I really want someone to pick up this project, launch it and make some money off of it, rather than seeing it gathering dust in obscurity...<p>You can contact me at sellingwebsite@protonmail.com
======
lacbuddah
Your project is worthless (in USD) without users and a base for a company to
make money off that user base. You're too close to the code - It's an
undemonstrated idea.

~~~
sellingwebsite
I get what you're saying, but my projections are based on observing similar
sites in similar niches.

I also understand that potential buyers are bearing more risk than they'd have
if the site were live with real revenue numbers; that's why I'm willing to
sell it for cheap.

~~~
jf22
Did you have access to those other websites traffic statistics and revenue
numbers?

------
ErwinSmout
You have explained everything about what kind of environment it requires to
run in and what kind of tools you used to build it, but you have not said a
single word about business purpose or ___WHAT IT DOES FOR IT USERS_ __.

------
openlowcode
Hi,

getting users to invest time in a new product is not so easy. One of the fears
is that someone will invest time in a product that will be abandoned. There
are graveyards or abandoned softwares.

I am now working around half-time trying to sell my own side project
([https://openlowcode.com](https://openlowcode.com)), and it is quite hard.

------
ashokvarma2
You can try [https://1kprojects.com/](https://1kprojects.com/)

------
trykondev
You might have more success if you had a way to demo the project here --
speaking for myself, I'm always intrigued by these kinds of posts but I would
never follow up on something without either existing revenue or some way to
judge the upside for myself.

------
imhoguy
You could list it on offload.io or borderline.biz
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15200100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15200100))

------
willnz
You can list the site on 1kprojects.com (domain name is a bit of a misnomer as
the site has plenty of projects listed for well over $1k)

------
bdcravens
flippa.com

However if it's unreleased no real way of valuing it.

